# Linux starten



## rotkäppchen (28. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem mit meinem Computer:

Hatte bislang zwei Betriebssyteme drauf (einmal WinXP und einmal Knoppix), eigentlich sind auch noch beide drauf, aber nachdem ich die Windows-Partition formatiert habe, fehlt der Lilo-Boot-Manager und ich kann nicht mehr Knoppix starten (mit Diskette klappts irgendwie auch nicht). Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie und ob ich das von WindowsXP aus wieder reparieren kann oder ob es dafür irgendeinen tolles Bootmanager gibt, den ihr empfehlen könnt.

Schonmal Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe


----------



## zoku2020 (28. September 2003)

Es könnte sein, dass WinXP bei der Neuinstallation einfach die andere Partition auf NTFS oder FAT32 Formatiert aht, oder die Formatierung komplett gelöscht aht (ne dumme Windows-Angewohnheit)
Falls dem so ist, gibts wohl keine Rettung mehr für deine Daten... Allerdings kannst du mit Programmen wie PartitionMagic von PowerQuest Partitionen ändern ohne Daten zu verlieren... Ich kenn allerdings keine Kostenlsen programme, die so funktionieren...
Aber unter google oder bei download.com müsste es sowas eigendlich geben...

generell gilt: erst win dann anderes zeug installieren...

(Fehler und irrtümer vorbehalten... hab ich alles nur von nem kumpel...)


----------



## rotkäppchen (28. September 2003)

Also die Partition ist wohl noch da, sagt jedenfalls Partition Magic.
Das Problem ist halt das, dass ich beim hochfahren des Rechners nicht mehr auswählen kann, was gestartet werden soll. Ich müsste also wissen, wie man entweder dieses Lilo-Teil nachträglich installieren kann, oder ob man da irgendnen anderen Bootmanager nehmen kann.


----------



## Habenix (30. September 2003)

den bootmanager neu installieren......eifach mal in diesem forum suche oder für grub siehe meine Signatur



Gruß

Habenix


----------

